# 2TB Toshiba $49.99 MQ03ABB200 BOLT



## Antrom (Apr 6, 2017)

Recently my old Seagate 4TB just died and was replaced with Toshiba 2TB.

I bet this drive won't last 3 years = 3 year manufacture warranty

Real good price at $50

goHardDrive.com - Toshiba MQ03ABB200 2TB 5400RPM 16MB Cache (15mm) SATA 6.0Gb/s 2.5'' Mobile Hard Drive - 3 Year Warranty


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

Antrom said:


> Recently my old Seagate 4TB just died and was replaced with Toshiba 2TB.
> 
> I bet this drive won't last 3 years = 3 year manufacture warranty
> 
> ...


That is a TREMENDOUS deal for those that want to stick with a 2.5" for a Bolt. I have purchased from goharddrive in the past (usually 3.5" drives), have not had any problems. Only thing I would amend is I THINK the 3 year warranty is through GHD. Though the drive itself has a 3 year manufacturer warranty manufacturer warranties usually start on manufacture date of the drive, not the date it is purchased. Not sure if this model is even manufactured anymore so the actual manufacturing date (and therefore the start of the 3 year MANUFACTURER warranty) could be awhile ago. However I do think GHD will provide the 3 years. Difference is GHD might not be able to replace with the same model drive if it does fail as it may no longer be in stock.


----------



## Doc Holiday (Dec 31, 2016)

As of 12/3/2020 this drive is still available for $49.99 on goHardDrive.com. This Toshiba MQ03ABB200 worked well for me for almost 4 years to the day. This morning I found all four lights on the Tivo blinking. Upon reboot the drive had a nasty grind-clunk, grind-clunk, grind-cluck noise it made for about a minute before stopping all together. I checked the drive in Linux and it was recognized, but the partitions could not be found. Popped a new drive of the same model in the Tivo and it's back up and running.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

Doc Holiday said:


> As of 12/3/2020 this drive is still available for $49.99 on goHardDrive.com. This Toshiba MQ03ABB200 worked well for me for almost 4 years to the day. This morning I found all four lights on the Tivo blinking. Upon reboot the drive had a nasty grind-clunk, grind-clunk, grind-cluck noise it made for about a minute before stopping all together. I checked the drive in Linux and it was recognized, but the partitions could not be found. Popped a new drive of the same model in the Tivo and it's back up and running.


Notice these Toshibas on Amazon also .... are you running TE4 on your tivo... read a few reports of boot up issues with TE4 with certain drives


----------



## Doc Holiday (Dec 31, 2016)

I am still on TE3. Haven't found TE4 compelling enough to make the transition yet.


----------



## MrDell (Jul 8, 2012)

Doc Holiday said:


> I am still on TE3. Haven't found TE4 compelling enough to make the transition yet.


Thanks for the information!


----------

